# Diamond Resorts press release--reality or baloney???



## Jennie (Mar 24, 2008)

http://www.emediawire.com/releases/diamondresorts/tatoc/prweb791024.htm


----------



## JoeMid (Mar 29, 2008)

Reality.  Do you have a specific question?




Jennie said:


> http://www.emediawire.com/releases/diamondresorts/tatoc/prweb791024.htm


----------

